# Verkettung von Not-Halt / Anlagen Not-Halt



## mcluis (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

es geht um das leidige Thema der Verkettung von Not-Halt einzelner Maschinen zu einen Anlagen Not-Halt :

Kennt jemand von Euch eine Dokumentation (evtl. BG) oder die Handhabung in welchem Umfang NOT-HALT Kreise verknüpft sein müssen? 
Es handelt sich um Fördertechnik (mehrere Einschaltbereiche mit je 2-4 Not-Halt Betätiger je Bereich, alle 10m erreichbar) , die von ca. 3-5 Maschinen (mit eigener Absicherung und eigenem Not-Halt Kreis / Not-Halt Betätiger im Hauptpult und an der Rückseite der Maschine, also 2-4 St./Maschine) unterbrochen ist, in denen das Fördergut bearbeitet wird.
Wo liegen hier die Grenzen der Verknüpfungen der einzelnen Not-Halt Bereiche?
Muss jeder NOT-AUS auf alles wirken? Obwohl die einsehbare Bereiche weit auseinander liegen können? 
Oder reicht es wenn man die Not Halt Signale an die angrenzenden Steuerungen weitergibt?
Angrenzend in Betracht der Produktionsablaufes. Dabei ist es aber oft so, dass die nicht in diesem Sinne angrenzenden Steuerungen, räumlich sich kreuzen oder nahekommen können und deren Not-Halt Betätiger ziemlich nah zusammen montiert sind, aber verschiedene Anlagenbereiche ausschalten.
Auch der Kunde stellt gerne mehrere Hauptpulte nebeneinander hin, deren Not-Halt Betätiger verschiedene Maschinen oder Transportbereiche abschalten und miteinender nicht verknüpft sind. Muss es dem Bediener im Fehlerfall die Entscheidung überlassen werden, welcher Not-Halt gehört zu welcher Maschine und welchen löse ich jetzt aus??

Danke im Voraus

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker (16 Juni 2010)

not-halt muss meines wissen alles abschalten.
es gibt aber die möglichkeit von bereichs-halt.
ist dann gelb-schwarz auszulegen.


----------



## mcluis (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo Volker,
in der von dir angehängten Übersicht ist eine gröse zusammenhängende Maschine dargestellt. 
In meinem Fall handelt es sich um Maschinen die getrennt von einender, und einzeln abgesichert aufgestellt sind aber:
a. mit Transpotrteuren verbinden sind
b. räumlich können die Not-Halt Taster der jeweiligen Maschinen oder besonders der Transporteure(alle 10m.erreichbar) sich ziemlich nahe kommen. 

Dabei die Problematik: siehe Fragestellung. z.B Transporteur Not-Halt Schalter in 5-10m Entfernung zu der Maschine schaltet auch die Maschine mit ab??? Weil aus einsehbaren Bereich!??!

Danke.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## mcluis (23 Juni 2010)

Hallo, gibt es wirklich keinen in der weiten Welt der Sicherheit, der meine Probleme mit mir teilen würde?????*ROFL*

Oder ist Maschinenbau Aufgrund der Wirschaftskrise in Deutschland ausgestorben???

Bitte um Hilfe!!!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## d-eye (23 Juni 2010)

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Projekt, da konnten Teilbereiche sicher ausgeschaltet werden. Not-Aus galt aber immer für die gesamte Produktionslinie. 
Letzten Endes kommt es immer auf die Anlage und deren Gefährdungspotential an, wie du es umsetzen musst. Beachte auch das Wiederanlaufen, besonders wenn Teile der Anlage nicht von der Schaltstelle einsehbar sind (Stichwort Anfahrwarnung).



mcluis schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt es wirklich keinen in der weiten Welt der Sicherheit, der meine Probleme mit mir teilen würde?????*ROFL*
> 
> Oder ist Maschinenbau Aufgrund der Wirschaftskrise in Deutschland ausgestorben???
> 
> ...


----------



## Safety (23 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
es ist schon möglich Wirkungsbereiche von Not-Halt Sicherheitsfunktionen festzulegen, siehe hierzu die EN ISO 11161. 
Eine Möglichkeit ist bei entsprechenden Risiko eine Schaltung vorzusehen die immer die vor und Nachgeschaltete Maschine mit Abschaltet, aber nicht die ganze Kette. Wichtig ist das man dies auch entsprechend in der Betriebsanleitung steht. Es muss auch sichergestellt werden, dass die Schnittstellen auch mit abgeschaltet werden wenn es die Risikobeurteilung ergibt. Eine Plan der diese Zusammenhänge klar darstellt erleichtert dem Werker die Übersicht und auch eine Einweisung ist dann einfacher.


----------



## mcluis (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
und danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Bitte noch mal um euer Statement zur folgenden Konstellation:

Ich habe eine Palettiermaschine mit eigener Steuerung, Absicherungsgitter(Personenschutz) und eigenen Not-Halt Kreis. Ich möchte eigentlich aus dem angeschlossenen Palettentransport oder Gebindetransport Not-Halt an die Maschine gar nicht rübergeben, weil die Maschine in sich selbst abgesichert ist. (Schutzgitter + Sicherheitstüren), und das obwohl die Maschine in dem einsehbaren Bereich vom Transport Not-Halt Betätiger ist . Für den Bediener kann von der Maschine keine Gefahr ausgehen, die Türen überwacht sind und Personsnschutz aktiv ist.
Gemeinsamer Not-Halt ergibt sich nur bei den Transporteuren die teils in der Absicherung teils außerhalb sind, sich also überschneiden.

Not-Halt von der Maschine an die Transporteure zu geben würde ich auch nicht, weil die Gefahr für den Bediener an den Transportanlagen nahezu null ist.

Ist diese Argumentation OK?? Trotz der einsehbaren Bereiche?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Safety (14 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
Du musst eine Risikobeurteilung nach 14121 machen, in Gedanken hast Du schon viel gemacht. Dann auch entscheiden ob es eine Verkette Anlage oder Gesamt Maschine ist. Wenn Deine Baender sicher sind koennte man es so sehen, dass es keine Gesamt Maschine ist. Wie laeuft die Nachgeschaltete Maschine an?

Aber betrachte Dir mal alle Gefahren, wie laufen die Baender an, Werkstuecksensoren, koennte es durch den aussenliegenden Not-Halt zu einer Gefaehrdungen kommen??? 
Also so wie ich es von Deinen Beschreibungen beurteilen kann ist es nicht als Gesamtmaschine zu sehen. Das ist aber aus der ferne kaum machbar!!

Aber ob man die Not-Halt Taster Sauber trennen kann , so das der Bediener dies klar erkennt musst Du beurteilen.
Es gibt im Netz viele Dokumente die Dir bei der Entscheidung helfen koennen, wenn ich naechste Woche im Buero bin stelle ich Dir mal ein paar hier ein.

Aber warum willst Du die Baender nicht mit abschalten?


----------



## mcluis (15 Juli 2010)

Danke erstmal.



Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wie laeuft die Nachgeschaltete Maschine an?


Im Automatikbetrieb in Abhängigkeit von den Produkttransporteuren.
Aber von der Maschine ausgehende Gefahr ist nicht das Problem. Die Maschine hat Schutzzaun. 
Frage ist:Not-Halt in Transportsteuerung, plaziert nicht weit von der Maschine (einsegbarer Bereich) wird betätigt, aber die Maschine läuft weiter?!?OK??



Safety schrieb:


> Aber warum willst Du die Baender nicht mit abschalten?


Not-Halt in andere Richtung, also von Maschine -> Transporteure möchte ich vermeiden weil:
a. von Transporteuren geht ein sehr geringes Risiko aus
b. wenn die vorgeschalteten Transporteure stehen bleiben habe ich keine Ruckstauzone für des Produkt, vorgeschaltete Maschinen würden wegen Produktstau sofort anhalten
c. auf den Bändern im Auslauf befindet sich viel Produkt für weitere Maschinen, diese Maschinen würden wegen Produktmangel anhalten.
sowohl b. aber auch c. möchte man im normalen Betrieb vermeiden

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Safety (15 Juli 2010)

Also bei Maschinen die mit Baender verbunden sind, stellt sich mir die frage ob da ueberhaupt ein Not-Halt am Band sein muss, soll nicht bedeutet, dass man diese Baender nicht abschalten sollte. Es muss jede Schnittstelle zwischen den Maschinen sicher sein Eventuell Muting oder Tunnel. Ein saubere Loesung waere z.b. das Band von beiden Maschinen abschalten zu lassen, dass Band hat dann keinen eigenen Not-Halt. Auch ein klares Engergietrennungskonzept wird benoetigt. Oder man ordnet das Band einer Maschine zu. Aber das muss die Risikobeurteilung ergeben.


----------



## mcluis (16 Juli 2010)

Hallo Safety,
was Not-Halt Betätiger im Transport anbetrifft, schreibt meiner Meinung nach die EN 619 die Erreichbarkeit von Not-Halt Betätigern von max. 10m.
Also max. alle 20meter einen Not Halt. 
Da unsere Transportanlagen zwischen den einzelnen Maschinen oft deutlich länger sind, ist auch die Zuodnung in die Maschinen unserer Auffassung nicht relevant.
Bin auf die, von dir für die nächste Woche versprochene Doku, gespannt.

Danke im Vorfeld.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Safety (16 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
bei solchen Verbindungen ist doch immer die Frage wie hoch das Risiko an den Schnittstellen ist und ob Gefaehrdungen beim Transport auftreten koennten. Wenn hier die Schnittstellen sicher sind und der Transport gefahrlos und auch an den Nachgeschalteten Maschinen keine Gefahr entsehen kann, auch hier Schnittstelle sicher. Dann spricht nichts gegen eine einzel Betrachtung. Die EN 619 ist eine Produktnorm und bezieht sich nur auf das Band aber Du hast Gefahren an den Schnittstellen. Eingreifschutz, Scher und Quetschstellen beim Anlaufen des Produktes u.s.w die must Du beachten, diese haben nur bedingt mit der EN 619 zu tun.

Ergaenzung:
Wenn ein verklemmen oder eine Sonstige Gefahr vom Transport ausgehen kann muss auch ein Not-Halt in unmittelbarer naehe  der Schnittstelle sein dann hat man aber wieder das Problem von meherern Not-Halt nebeneinander. Also istes in solchen Faellen ratsam die Not-Halt mit einander zuverknuepfen.


----------



## Gaida (17 Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch immer wieder Diskussionen bei diesen "verketteten" Anlagen ob ein Not-Halt alles abschalten sollte....


Alles abschalten ?
....nun, es sind ja eigentlich nur ein oderer mehrere "Knöpfe" welche auschliesslich zur Gefahrenminderung dienen und im "Notfall" bedient werden sollen, ich meine es gibt sehr wenig Gründe aus denen ich nicht die gesamte Anlage im Notfall abschalten sollte.... das dies Not-Halt schalter nicht als Aus-Schalter verwendet werden dürfen / sollen werden die Bediener dann auch schnell lernen 


Näherung verschiedener Not-Halt ?

....grundsätzlich steht ja auch geschrieben das der Bediener eines Not-Halt nicht gezwungen werden darf sich über die konsequenzen der Betätigung eines Not-Halt gedanken machen zu müssen, das schliesst meines erachten auch ein, das dieser nicht erst dazu gezwungen werden darf erst zu überlegen welcher Not-Halt der richtige ist...


----------



## Safety (17 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
man muss sich eben Gedanken machen welche Gefahren vorhanden sind (Risikobeurteilung) und dann entsprechend reagieren. Wenn es der Prozess verlangen wuerde, gaebe es keine Probleme, dann wuerde man es so machen.
Aber man muss nicht immer alles abschalten, wenn es die Risikobeurteilung zulaesst geht es schon.


----------



## Superkater (20 Juli 2010)

*Nothalt in Fördertechnik und eingebauten Maschinen.*

In der Firma in der ich arbeite, wird kilometerweise Fördertechnik gefertigt und in der ganzen Welt in Betrieb genommen.

Seit einem Jahr machen wir die Nothalt-eingänge über die Safetyeingänge einer fehlersicheren CPU. Auch die Gruppenschütze für die Motoren werden mit Safetyausgängen der SPS ab- und eingeschaltet.

Dadurch können wir jetzt vor Ort flexibler auf die Gesetze der einzelnen Länder und Kontinente reagieren. 

Wenn wir in der Fördetechnik Sondermaschinen (Verpacker, Automaten, RBGs oder ähnliches) eingebunden haben, haben diese meist einen eigenen Schutzzaun und einer Sicherheittüre mit elektrischen Zuhalter.


----------



## Safety (22 Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
hier ein paar Info zur Verkettung.


----------

